# An update on the cats of Cyprus



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

For the past several years, there's been an effort to help the feral cats of Cyprus. Cats on Cyprus were homeless, wandering the streets, and trying to get food from tourists. 

Now there are cat sanctuaries where they can get food, water, and T.L.C. . And the public's attitude is changing from considering them 'vermin'.


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

Thats great. Good for the little kitties.


----------

